# [SOLVED] Windows 2003 and ntoskrnl.exe



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a computer equipped with windows 2003 server and it suffered from a brief power failure(I have been meaning to get a UPS but have not come around to it.). After I started up the unit again it coughs up "windows 2003 could not start because missing or currupt: ntoskrnl.exe". I have tried extracting a copy out of the original install cd(yes I do have one) but that did not fix it. Assistance is appreciated.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 2003 and ntoskrnl.exe*

I have checked the actual partitions by connecting the hard drives to another pc and they are all fine. I still need help with this issue. I can't seem to find a repair option on the cd though. Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 2003 and ntoskrnl.exe*

I still need some help on this.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 2003 and ntoskrnl.exe*

I got really angry at this issue and installed Windows Server 2008. Solved.


----------

